# New 10g tank and water/ environment questions



## Japple67 (Aug 2, 2012)

Recently acquired a 10g tank with all the accesories including LED hood, penguin biowheel. it has the tiny little snails which must have been in the gravel or on a plant I want to keep them but not let them take over. *I have very hard well water, which I have in the tank, how do I make our water fish-friendly?* When I set the aquarium up 5 days ago I used all the treatment that I got with it which was 3 different conditioners and salt. *What do i need to test for in the tank and what should i use to do it?*


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well now you should get some test kits but i would wait for some of the smarter people on this subject(not me ha ha)and pick their brains.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for starters i would suggest this...................

drain the tank....................refill with fresh water..............use only the dechlorinating agent...no other chemicals..
no salt...............set the heater and give it 24 hours..........check and adjust to reach proper temps for the fish you plan to keep.......see if there is somebody you know that has an established aquareium and borrow about 1 cup or so of gravel from them..put it in a section of pantyhose and place it in the filter....after 5 or 6 days you can buy a couple of small fish for the tank..in another 2 weeks your tank should be ready for the rest of your stock ; but only add a few at a time...


----------



## Japple67 (Aug 2, 2012)

The dechlorinator will take care of the water then? The previous owner had been using the salt, bio-boost, complete conditioner, and dechlorinating conditioner and said i should as well. I have test kits for nitrate and ammonia. That just leaves nitrite and PH right?

i don't understand the freshwater aquarium salt either


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm i feel like i have read this same thread but it was by someone different and with different stuff. i think it was on another website.and sorry i dont have anything to add.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

where in ohio are you ?
i have been in this hobby for over 40 years ...the only conditioner i use is a dechlorinating agent..

folks...tell this young hobbyist what i always tell folks.............................


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2014)

"The more you mess with the tank, the more problems you create for yourself".

That is what lohachata always tells everyone. So listen to this advice, because he is correct.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm first i thought he was talking to me til i saw her age


----------



## Japple67 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm in Darke County. I'll let you know how it goes. evil wizard, I'm sure you have seen more or less the same thread in many places, but I was still unclear on some things.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

have you found out about the nitrogen cycle yet?if not google it.


----------



## Japple67 (Aug 2, 2012)

I do know about the nitrogen cycle. Once the tank is established do I really need to monitor anything but the nitrate levels and water temp as long as I keep up on filter and water changes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Just keep up with your water changes, keep tank temp the same, and don't use any chemicals. Meaning, keep it as simple as possible, or you will be hearing from lohachata about it. Believe me, you don't want him screaming what I posted in this thread among other things.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

you make him to sound like some crazy dude that wells at people a lot.no offense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

He is a nice guy, but when someone has problems with their tank and they use a bunch of chemicals that they really don't need, he gets irritated. Let me tell you a bit of a story:

When Baby Girl passed away, I had lohachata call me, which he did and we talked. I told him that I was using stress coat or something and he said, "why are you using that crap". He can get testy but he wants people to be able to enjoy fish keeping, not have major problems with their tanks. He always says that the more you mess with the tank, the more problems you create for yourself. Lohachata is a nice guy and knows about fish keeping.

The only time that I ran into problems with my tank is when I used expires stress coat and didn't know it. I stopped using it and Baby Girl looked way better.

So it is a good thing to listen to lohachata on fish keeping. There are others who know their stuff on this forum, like TheOldSalt, kcrunch(I think that is his username, his name is Rick), me, BettaGuy(pretty knowledgeable about fish keeping).

I haven't had lohachata holler at me about my tank maintenance yet, because I always keep things simple and I don't use chemicals unless I have to treat a disease, but even then I try to keep it natural.

Also read all of lohachatas posts, you will see an interesting conversation between him and Betta man.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh noooooo.....she brought up Irwin Corey...................


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh lohachata, you are funny.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you and i might get it angel ; and maybe a few of the elders....but i think it is at bit beyond the younger crowd....


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2014)

This is true.


----------

